# The evil mean shorters thread



## cordelia (23 September 2008)

There's been so much animosity directed  towards shorters of late . I think they deserve to have there own thread,.

Shorters have feelings too...

They do have fans and they want to tell their story...

Some longs even consider them HOT !!!!

Let's face it, we all know how evil and mean they are, but in actuality  shorters are just sad creatures who want to be loved...

Shorters..this is your chance to express your selves....


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

It's time to come out, we've been persecuted long enough, we want equal rights.

We demand to able to destroy the economy like the banks, US treasury and other bubble meisters do.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 September 2008)

Those shorters sure are bringing down the US market tonight... aren't they Wayne?


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Those shorters sure are bringing down the US market tonight... aren't they Wayne?



Yeah, bit inconvenient that.


----------



## lesm (23 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Yeah, bit inconvenient that.




A little bit.

Must be evil pressed the sell button tonight and made some profits. Do I have to give it back to the longies, so that they won't cry and go tell Rudd, Bernanke and Paulson?


----------



## M34N (23 September 2008)

At least when shorting was allowed in the old democratic Australian era, people could of made money out of it, but now in the communist era, people are only going to lose more...

And to be honest, I've never shorted a stock before, EVER, so it doesn't effect me as such. Just find it funny that there is a witch hunt to blame people for a falling market, and look what happens overnight the day after the ban comes in, the Dow loses all of its gains of the previous session.

Clearly those evil short sellers are responsible for a poorly managed economy. When the market was going up, they didn't ban buying. But now the tables have turned they have to change the rules to make it look like they're doing something. Hopeless!


----------



## Knobby22 (23 September 2008)

Oh come on!

Naked shorts are a bad thing. They cause the markets to move to quickly and overshoot. The markets do not exist for traders to make money, they exist to facillitate capitalism. 

Unrestrained capitalism is bad for everyone as we can see by looking how the formally great USA is destroying itself before us.


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

Knobby22 said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> Naked shorts are a bad thing. They cause the markets to move to quickly and overshoot. The markets do not exist for traders to make money, they exist to facillitate capitalism.
> 
> Unrestrained capitalism is bad for everyone as we can see by looking how the formally great USA is destroying itself before us.



Knobby, please,

NOBODY is condoning naked shorts.

However covered shorts are the victim of such obvious ignorance.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 September 2008)

Knobby22 said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> Naked shorts are a bad thing.




Knobby I haven't seen anyone (that I remember) saying that naked shorts shouldn't be banned/restricted. Have I??

Although they exist in the oil market. Would you like to ban them there?


----------



## Knobby22 (23 September 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Knobby I haven't seen anyone (that I remember) saying that naked shorts shouldn't be banned/restricted. Have I??
> 
> Although they exist in the oil market. Would you like to ban them there?




Oh good. I thought you guys were for all shorts.

Doesn't worry me as much in commodities as the market is more transparent.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 September 2008)

HElp , Help!!! quick guys i need someone to blame for last nights fall and todays !!


----------



## ROE (23 September 2008)

Short sellers bring the balance to the force and keep company honest

I have no problem with them. If you do leverage to the hill and make risky decision that could bring down the company sooner or later you will go down, short seller just accelerate the process.

Imagine a world without short seller everyone speculate up and build a bubble that could engulf this whole planet  then it pop you don't want to see that 

I don't see short seller short WOW or CBA or hundred of other well manage company.
When short seller target your stock you know you invest in the wrong company


----------



## Calliope (23 September 2008)

Cordelia, last week you dropped in a Quote from Mark Twain I would like to add another;



> Let us be thankful for fools. But for them the rest of us could not succeed




Now this is the mantra of the naked shorters, hedge funds and other manipulators. It just so happens that yesterday I was told by a wise guru on another thread that I was a silly fool. And of course he is right.  Mum and Dad investors and contributors to super funds are fools. The only useful purpose they serve is that their losses are the manipulators' bread and butter, so the wealth ends up where it should be, with the smart people. It is not the manipulators' fault that the fools cannot afford to buy up big when the share price has been driven through the floor. 

I am indebted to the reasoned and rational arguments of posters on the other thead for putting me on the right track. I am poorer but wiser. If I can build up a nest egg, I will join them with gusto. I just hope there are some fools left to be fleeced.


----------



## pepperoni (23 September 2008)

Shorters are evil for pushing overvalued assets down. Oil speculators are evil for pushing undervalued assets up.

Why not cut to the chase and let the US set all market prices to their liking


----------



## Shane Baker (23 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Shorters are evil for pushing overvalued assets down. Oil speculators are evil for pushing undervalued assets up.
> 
> Why not cut to the chase and let the US set all market prices to their liking




Especially house prices


----------



## Temjin (23 September 2008)

I say everyone is evil when they try to make money in the market FULL STOP! 

Ban all trading and ban all profit motivation! Say yes to buddish and world peace I say! 

*grins*


----------



## nioka (23 September 2008)

It is OK for someone to quote "Let us be thankful for fools. But for them the rest of us could not succeed." However the problem with that is that we are all fools in someone elses eyes. Usually I find that the bigger the fool the more they think someone else is a fool. 

Even Mary had a little lamb because she allowed the black sheep to pull the wool over her eyes.

This series of threads brings out more than one type of fool. Now do I qualify to post on a "evil mean" thread.


----------



## pepperoni (23 September 2008)

nioka said:


> It is OK for someone to quote "Let us be thankful for fools. But for them the rest of us could not succeed." However the problem with that is that we are all fools in someone elses eyes. Usually I find that the bigger the fool the more they think someone else is a fool.
> 
> Even Mary had a little lamb because she allowed the black sheep to pull the wool over her eyes.
> 
> This series of threads brings out more than one type of fool. Now do I qualify to post on a "evil mean" thread.




I thought there was only one type of fool ie the fool.

Do the various types of fools include pontificating fool?  Unintelligable fool? Overuser of the word fool fool?

What about the pot calling kettle black fool?


----------



## pepperoni (23 September 2008)

Lets not forget the ASIC fool ...

AUSTRALIA'S corporate watchdog has exempted some market operations from its prohibition on covered short selling and said certain limited "naked" short sales will still be permitted under new orders effective from today.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24389985-36418,00.html


----------



## nioka (23 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> I thought there was only one type of fool ie the fool.
> 
> Do the various types of fools include pontificating fool?  Unintelligable fool? Overuser of the word fool fool?
> 
> What about the pot calling kettle black fool?




All of those. Remember it is in someone elses eyes. It also includes;
 Old fool ( no fool like an old fool)
 Young fool (one who thinks oldies are all fools)
 And includes Morons plus many other descriptions of clowns etc.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 September 2008)

Oh you guys stop Fooling around


----------



## pepperoni (23 September 2008)

Reminds me of the little brittain scottish hotel skit.


----------



## captain black (23 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Reminds me of the little brittain scottish hotel skit.




After reading some of the threads here and some of the media reports lately the whole thing reminds me of the "witch scene" from "the Holy Grail". Just substitute "shorters" for "witch".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU

(yes, I'm an evil shorter too.....)


----------



## lesm (23 September 2008)

From Murphy's Law - 'Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference".


----------

